# Winder, GA-Harper-6 Months Old -10/19/10



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Barrow County Animal Control
610 Barrow Park Dr.
Winder, GA 30680
OFFICE 770-307-3012
FAX 770-867-1660

[email protected] (@barrowga.org)
[email protected] (@barrowga.org)
[email protected] (@barrowga.org)


SEE ALSO: 

Barrow Pets 
Barrow County Animal Control 
Barrow Buddies | Facebook

2010-10-105 Harper - German Shepherd Dog Mix
This guy is a real heartbreaker. Harper came in so thin and terrified. He is slowly gaining weight and gaining trust in people, but still flinches when first touched. He is head shy and acts as if he was beaten or kicked in the ribs. Today, we got kisses from him for the first time. He needs an experienced dog person who maybe has another dog who can help show him that not all people are bad. He is only about 6 months old and has had a terrible start in life. LAST DAY 10/19/10 Please contact before 5:00pm.



















SPONSORSHIP TO HELP THE ANIMALS IN NEED is greatly appreciated. If you wish to sponsor one of the animals, please send an email to [email protected] (comcast.net) stating who you wish to sponsor. The sponsorship list is compiled and the information will be forwarded to the shelter. Sponsorships will be added to the pleas of the animals in need. They are meant as ‘pledges’ only for future donations to the approved rescue that pulls the animal(s) to assist with their medical needs.


ADOPTION: If you wish to adopt an animal in need, please request an adoption application from the shelter via email stating which dog or cat you wish to adopt. Please include the identification number and not just name alone. Completed applications are faxed back to the shelter for the approval process. Please be patient during this time - approved adopters will be contacted once it is completed. Full veterinary services and boarding are available at Four Paws Veterinary Hospital and transport of the animal to the hospital is arranged.


GA AND OUT-OF-STATE RESCUE: Please contact the Barrow officers for specific information. Approved GA licensed rescues can pull animals free of charge with the veterinary care being the responsibility of the rescue. Out of state rescue, please contact Barrow for more info. At this time, the shelter does not have specific out-of-state transport help, but may be able to assist with local, short distance transport if needed and the volunteers are available to do so.


CATS: The adoption fee for any cat is $100. The fee includes: spay or neuter, physical exam, fecal exam, deworming, rabies vaccine, distemper vaccine, and microchip. For licensed Georgia rescues there is no charge to pull a cat, but no veterinary services come with the cat. Out of state rescues, please contact us for details. *LAST DAY means the date the cat is scheduled for euthanasia. If we have a cat posted whose last day has passed, that cat should be considered extremely urgent. Please call about those cats immediately as they may be subject to euthanasia at any time. We remove postings on available cats when they leave the building or their adoption has been completed. If you are a rescuer who has spoken for a cat or a person with an adoption application on a cat, do not take offense. We have had rescues and adoptions fall through in the past and we work hard to make sure no cat falls through the cracks.


DOGS: The adoption fee for all dogs is $100. The fee includes: Spay or neuter, physical exam, fecal exam, deworming, rabies vaccine, distemper/parvo vaccine, and microchip. For licensed Georgia rescues there is no charge to pull a dog, but no veterinary services come with the dog. Out of state rescues, please contact us for details. *LAST DAY means the date the dog is scheduled for euthanasia. If we have a dog posted whose last day has passed, that dog should be considered extremely urgent. Please call immediately about those dogs as they may be subject to euthanasia at any time. We remove postings on available dogs when they leave the building or their adoption has been completed. If you are a rescuer who has spoken for a dog or a person with an application on a dog, do not take offense. We have had rescues and adoptions fall through in the past and we work hard to make sure no dog falls through the cracks.

TRANSPORT FOR OUT OF STATE ADOPTERS AND RESCUES: Transport is the responsibility of the adopter/rescue respectively. At this time, the shelter does not have specific transport help. There are multiple resources available for this and please ask those involved in the rescue community for recommendations and references if needed. For a list of transport resources, please send a request via email.


IF YOU WISH TO SAVE AN ANIMAL IN NEED - PLEASE DON’T DELAY! Contact the shelter as early as possible to begin adoption/rescue preparations. Euthanization typically is on Wednesday mornings and Barrow is closed to the public. Contacting the shelter NO LATER THAN 5:00 on Tuesdays is in the best interest of the animals as it allows sufficient time to make adoption or rescue preparations without risk of last-minute issues. The shelter makes every available effort for the animals, but they need your timely and respectful cooperation to continue these efforts. Wednesday: please email the Barrow Co. officers BEFORE 8:30 AM if an animal is still in need of rescue.


WANT TO BE ADDED OR REMOVED FROM THE MAILING LIST? If you would like to be added directly to the Barrow County weekly list of animals in need + updates, please send an email to [email protected] (@comcast.net). Please specify dog, cats or both if desired. If you wish to be removed, simply send an email with 'remove' in the subject line. 


WHAT ARE THE HOURS?
Wednesdays, Saturdays, and Sundays – CLOSED to the public (but they can still correspond with people on Wednesdays); other week days – OPEN 8-5. Call ahead before coming out around holidays.
.. ..

The wonderful photos of the animals in need are done by Gayla of Barrowbuddies. She takes time in her busy life each week to do this and is a true blessing to the Barrow animals.

The shelter is always in need of kitty litter and other items (towels, cardboard boxes that hold a case of drinks, chewy dog treats, etc.!!! PLEASE DONATE IF YOU CAN!!!
.. ..
THANK THE OFFICERS TODAY FOR THEIR EFFORTS TO WORK WITH RESCUES AND ADOPTERS!!!
.. ..

THANK YOU TO ALL WHO POST FOR THE BARROW ANIMALS! It's one of the cheapest, easiest, and most effective things you can do to help. People can't act if they don't know and networking the animals is life-saving!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh poor baby boy! Does last day mean he will be pts after 10/19? He is a baby, please someone help him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor thing!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is really heartbreaking. He is so beautiful and sweet looking. Who in their right mind would hurt a nice little pup like him? It makes me so mad!

Please, can someone help this little guy see that life can be good and humans can be the source of love and joy, and not just pain and fear?

:help: :help: :help:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Evening bump, he breaks my heart!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

vat said:


> Oh poor baby boy! Does last day mean he will be pts after 10/19? He is a baby, please someone help him.


Yes, that's what last day means. Poor sweet little guy, breakfast bump for you........
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

Working on him... have a plan and will keep everyone posted!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

ShannonT said:


> Working on him... have a plan and will keep everyone posted!


Oh I am crossing my fingers and praying!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Shannon! Haven't seen you on here in a while, it's nice to know you are still out there! How's your crew doing?
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

The shelter informed us this morning that a local rescue has already committed to little Harper. That's great news... wishing him the very best in his new life! 

Sorry I've not been around much lately... just enjoying my "kids" and trying to keep them busy. Everyone here is doing good... my sweet Ruth is struggling with her hips which are getting progressively worse but being monitored by my vet. Prediction is that she will require double hip replacement down the road. Ruth and Suma send their love to all...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

glad to hear you and your crew are doing well shannon, i am also on a little self-imposed "break". never can stay away completely tho, lol...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh I am so happy for the little guy! :happyboogie:


----------

